# I'm back...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Did you miss me? :roll: 

Thought I should pop back in here, having been to Kneesworth this week!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have to ask, what have you bought ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ummm...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And why are you pretending to be someone else ? Your membership number is W00009 :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fixed 

Oh, and I'm now pootling around in a Nov '10 Daytona Grey RS6 Avant. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is it physically possible to pootle in an RS6?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome back, jampott.

Joe


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Who are you?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jdn said:


> Who are you?


Who cares?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Is it physically possible to pootle in an RS6?


Yep. Just keep it in "D" (not "S") and a very light touch on the throttle.

Physically possible, but very challenging not to boot it at every opportunity.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well you were far from pootling on the way to and from Kneesworth the other night... although, I have a feeling you were still only feathering the throttle! :lol:

'tis a very nice beastie Tim and one heck of an engine stuffed in under that bonnet!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Well you were far from pootling on the way to and from Kneesworth the other night... although, I have a feeling you were still only feathering the throttle! :lol:
> 
> 'tis a very nice beastie Tim and one heck of an engine stuffed in under that bonnet!


Hahaha... I was mainly pootling home, except for a couple of overtakes. 

I had the PSSL activated.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Who are you?


Never heard of her.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is this not www.imalazygitdriver.co.uk ?


----------

